# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Preocupación por caída de páprika peruana ante competencia china

## Bruno Cillóniz

Productores insisten en Exoneración del IGV.  _Mientras Perú registra una caída de 46% en sus exportaciones de páprika; el gigante asiático las está incrementando a un ritmo del 50%, según ADEX._   *Por:* Francis Cruz  *Lima, 18 Agosto (Agraria.pe).-* “A pesar de la crisis en EEUU y Europa, Perú se mantiene como el primer productor y exportador mundial de páprika, pero tenemos a China como uno de los principales competidores, que desde hace cuatro años aproximadamente, presenta un avance constante”, alertó Renzo Gómez, vicepresidente del Comité de Capsicum de la Asociación de Exportadores del Perú (ADEX). 
Este año se pronostica que Perú enviará páprika sólo por US$ 80 millones; una cifra 46% menor que el 2009 y que se debe en gran parte -según el ejecutivo del gremio exportador - por la falta de apoyo del MEF en incluir a la páprika seca en el apéndice Primero del IGV para que se exonere dicha tasa. 
“La páprika peruana tiene un gran potencial que no podemos desaprovechar; por eso, nuestro pedido al MEF para que incluya a la páprika entera seca (partida 0904201010) en el apéndice I del TUO del IGV”, aseveró Gómez. 
Ésta ha sido una de las críticas constantes entre los productores de páprika, alegando que prácticamente el 99% de la producción se destina a la exportación. 
No obstante, Gómez manifestó que el Perú sigue liderando el ranking de exportación mundial, así como el de mayor productividad pues mientras en otros países se cosechan 2,5 ó 3 TM por Ha, el Perú recoge unos 6,7 TM por Ha.  *Pérdidas en toda la cadena* 
Para Fernando Holguín, Gerente General de la empresa Industrias Comercial Holguín e Hijos, la industria paprikera genera miles de empleos en toda la Costa peruana, especialmente entre los pequeños agricultores, los cuales producen el 70% de la oferta exportadora. 
“Ese esfuerzo de años no se puede perder por la falta de sensibilidad del MEF. Se está deteriorando la calidad de la páprika peruana, y se corre el riesgo de que en corto plazo se pueda dejar de ser el principal exportador de páprika en el mundo”, opinó.  *Malas prácticas* 
Según ADEX, los intermediarios compran la páprika seca a medianos y pequeños productores sin factura y luego de acopiar mayores cantidades, lo revenden a las empresas exportadoras, a las que sí le cobran el 19% de IGV; sin embargo no lo depositan a la SUNAT, lo que genera un problema porque los exportadores no pueden recuperar con facilidad ese impuesto.   *Datos:* 
La industria de la exportación de páprika es muy atomizada. Las principales empresas que envían un 5,9%, 5,7%, 5% y 5% son: Grupo RR Agroindustrias, Agrícola Pampa Baja, Exportador Normal y Agroinversiones Mistul. Sus montos, según los datos preliminares de julio equivalen respectivamente a US$ 1,178 millones; US$ 1,131 millones; US$ 996 mil y US$ 994 mil. 
Los principales destinos son España (36,2% de los envíos), EEUU (31,2%) y México (22,1%), con unos valores de US$ 7,1 millones; US$ 6,7 millones; y US$ 4,3 millones respectivamente. 
Chiclayo, Ancash, Piura, Barranca, Arequipa, son las principales zonas productoras de páprika. 
1 Ha de páprika puede dar trabajo a 400 personas.Temas similares: Artículo: Menor producción de páprika peruana fue compensada por mayores precios internacionales Artículo: Maximixe teme que crisis en zona euro afecte exportaciones de páprika peruana este año Artículo: Adex advierte caída de 12% en exportación de páprika este año por medidas sanitarias de Europa Artículo: Denuncian competencia desleal dentro del tlc perú-china Cámara Peruana del Café descarta problemas en exportaciones por competencia desleal de Colombia

----------

